# Topwater Snook



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Dat’s a big girl...
Great catch, hope she swam away in good shape.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Are you running a popping cork on that spook?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Stud on a plug!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

My young nephew was on board using that popping cork on Lady's.

Only had her out of the water for 1-minute and then took my time reviving her - she swam away strong. Beautiful creature.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

The man. Now, we need to pole around and sightfish them.....


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome catch and glad she swam away strong. Nothing like a TW bite!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> My young nephew was on board using that popping cork on Lady's.
> 
> Only had her out of the water for 1-minute and then took my time reviving her - she swam away strong. Beautiful creature.


10-4 I needed to know if that was some secret to topwater snook I didn't know about lol.

If you said yes I was going to try it haha.


----------

